# Alberta Darling



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Alberta is a co-sponsor to the smoking ban bill,


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Who?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> Who?


http://www.legis.state.wi.us/senate/sen08/news/


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> http://www.legis.state.wi.us/senate/sen08/news/


Oh I see. Bah, well, who isn't against it these days?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> Oh I see. Bah, well, who isn't against it these days?


me


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> me


I know  Talking about the people who actually "represent" us though. Anyway, no more political stuff for right now


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> I know  Talking about the people who actually "represent" us though. Anyway, no more political stuff for right now


And yet they are supposed to represent us?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

BigVito said:


> And yet they are supposed to represent us?


now you are talking rationally... can't do that


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> now you are talking rationally... can't do that


I talk rationally I can't do that, I talk goofy its the meds  J/K

but she can KMMFA


----------

